# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Prvi dani isključivo dojene bebe (u rodilištu)

## Anemona

Zanima me kako izgledaju prvi dani u rodilištu isključivo dojene bebe.
Moje dijete je rođeno u Vinogradskoj, znači nismo bili zajedno u sobi, pa ustvari nemam uvid u to koje je "normalno" ponašanje bebe u rodilištu.
Koliko spavaju, cicaju,...?
Znam da sve to ovisi od bebe do bebe, pa i od način poroda do načina poroda, ali evo iz vašeg iskustva, kako izgledaju ti prvi dani (vezano za dojenje)?

----------


## laumi

Ja sam isto rodila u Vinogradskoj i druga dva puta tražila da dojim na zahtjev, znači donosili su mi je i odnosili mimo njihovog rasporeda. Za drugu bebu se ne sjećam točno, a s trećom je bilo ovako: pocicala (pola sat max., nekad i kraće) i onda spavala meni u zagrljaju cca. 2 sata pa opet cicala, spavala i tako u krug. Da je barem tako nastavila doma...ali je doma skroz promijenila ploču: cicala svako malo, spavala skoro ništa (jedino s cicom u ustima).
U rodilištu je jedino preko noći nisam mogla imati.

----------


## Vishnja

tri porođaja - dva iskustva, barem kod mene...
svo troje su rođeni u "baby friendly" porodilištu, dakle sa mnom u sobi stalno i otpočetka.
najstarija je, sirota, čekala pet dana da mi krene mleko. dva dana u porodilištu je prespavala. nije ni plakala -  ubrzo je krenula žutica, bila je jako pospana.
drugih dvoje su imali isporuku mleka odmah nakon porođaja - sisali su znalački već posle par sati, doduše one minimalne količine kolostruma koje budu na samom startu dojenja. no, i oni su bili prilično pospani, pa su razmaci između podoja bili i po 3,4 sata.

----------


## Smajlić

iako Anemona zna moje iskustvo, al evo i za druge - 
dakle, već 2,3  sata nakon poroda mali je galamio i praktički cijela 3 dana proveo non stop na cici (puni rooming in u VŽ).
 Pošto nisam imala mlijeka ni 1. ni 2. dan, a on galamio, dobio je flašicu (jednu dnevno) i nisam se bunila jer je bio jako gladan.

----------


## Anemona

Ustvari me zanimaju baš isključivo dojene bebe, ali i ostala iskustva su dobrodošla.

----------


## laumi

Moje druge dvije bebe su bile isključivo dojene preko dana. Mislim da bi i noći proticale slično, red cicanja, red spavanja.

----------


## Zara1

H. je isključivo dojena
bile smo zajedno u sobi od rađaone(isto vž)
 ne sjećam se da je ona ikad plakaka tamo (osim kad su je kupali)
kad bi se probudila dobila bi sisu i tako u krug
ja sam bila puna adrenalina i zapravo mi je bilo dosadno kad je ona spavala i jedva sam čekala da se probudi - čak i noću  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

margita je isključivo dojena od rođenja.
dakle, nakon poroda mi je bila na rukama ona 2 sata u rađaoni, dio tog vremena je dojila, dio spavala.
tako se nastavilo i ostatak vremena u rodilištu, puno je spavala, budila se svakih par sati i dojila. 99% vremena je provela na mom krevetu.
eto, nije neka filozofija  :Smile:

----------


## Anemona

Ustvari pitam zato što je večina beba iz bliže okoline prva dva dana prespavala i vrlo malo cicala, pa me eto zanima kako je to kod drugih izgledalo, da se ne iznenadim.

----------


## Smajlić

> Ustvari pitam zato što je večina beba iz bliže okoline prva dva dana prespavala i vrlo malo cicala, pa me eto zanima kako je to kod drugih izgledalo, da se ne iznenadim.


pa moj primjer je dobar - nije niš spaval, non stop je visil na cici i cical.

----------


## Vishnja

pa, valjda su umorni od porođaja...
i inače u te prve dve nedelje bebe puuuno spavaju...

----------


## Anemona

> pa moj primjer je dobar - nije niš spaval, non stop je visil na cici i cical.


Ma štima, ali nije isključivo dojen.  :Wink:

----------


## Anemona

Nije mene strah bebe, nego nisam imala priliku vidjeti bebu cijelo vrijeme prvih dana, pa me zanima kako se ponašaju.  :Grin:

----------


## Smajlić

Većina beba najčešće samo spava.
Tu i tam posisaju malo svakih nekoliko sati (tak je bilo kod moje cimerice).
Jedino je moj bio gladuš od prvog sata.

----------


## Anemona

> Većina beba najčešće samo spava.
> Tu i tam posisaju malo svakih nekoliko sati (tak je bilo kod moje cimerice).
> Jedino je moj bio gladuš od prvog sata.


Ok, ajde da prefolmuliram pitanje, da je jasnije.
Kako onda teče isključivo dojenje "drečavih gladuša", nije vrag da su svi nadohranjivani?
(Znam jednog koji nije).

----------


## Arijana

Moja curica je 1. dan sisala svako 3 sata, ostatak spavala, 2. dan isto, ali zato skoro cijelu noć proplakala i sisala (mlijeko još nije nadošlo), 3. dan sisala svako 3-4 sata, a 4. dan završila na neonatologiji zbog žutice.

Sinko je već pola sata nakon poroda bio zaljepljen za ciku i nije je ispuštao sljedećih 2 mjeseca, kad je otkrio da postoji i svijet osim cike.
U rodilištu su ga jedva iščupali da ga odvedu na pregled sluha i na kupanje, vizite (ono zavirivanje u gačice) sam uredno propuštala... kao.. beba mi papa, ne bih je prekidala, ja sam dobro, hvala.

Stoput sam se, u rodilištu, sjetila vas koje ne možete biti 24h sata uz bebu i srce bi mi se slamalo, i zbog vas, ali najviše zbog beba.

----------


## laumi

i meni se srce slamalo, najviše po noći, kad bi se čuo plač iz dječje sobe. :Sad: 

I onda je Zagreb, kao, grad prijatelj djece?! A djeca odvojena od majki u rodilištima i bolnicama.

Sorry, Anemona, na off topicu, ali ovo me užasno ljuti.

----------


## Arijana

> Kako onda teče isključivo dojenje "drečavih gladuša", nije vrag da su svi nadohranjivani?


E, vidiš, meni je viša medicinska sestra (koja u du- rodilištu slovi kao prodojeća i kao velika pomoć dojiljama) rekla, nakon što bi ga vječito viđala da visi na mojoj sisi, da ću morati dati malo adaptiranog, jer mu očito nije dovoljno kad stalno sisa. Ja sam se zahvalila i rekla da ne dolazi u obzir i da mlijeka imam. "jadničak" je izgubio na kilaži samo 40g i to prvi dan, a 2. vratio, 3. dan dobio, za mjesec dana je bio 1300g teži.

----------


## rahela

Korina je isključivo dojena beba
prva 2 dana u rodilištu je uglavnom spavala i čim bi se malo promeškoljila, ja sam je stavljala na cicu i dobro je cicala, iako je mlijeko došlo tek treći dan
drugu i treću večer je imala po sat vremena plakanja gdje cicu nije mogla uopće primiti koliko je jako plakala
i inače je prvih dana puno spavala, jer je imala laganu žuticu (blago povišen bilirubin, ali nismo zbog toga ostajale duže u bolnici), pa sam je ja budila ako se ne bi sama probudila

----------


## Lutonjica

margita je takav karakter, ona je i nakon dolaska iz rodilišta samo spavala, prvih mjesec-dva je spavala 23 sata dnevno, budila se svakih 3 sata za dojenje i dojila po 5-10 minuta
zara je pak vrištala po cijele dane i sisala po cijele dane i jedva spavala. ali ona je rođena i nadohranjivana u petrovoj i nemam pojma kakva je tamo bila, je li od rođenja vrišteća ili je to došlo nakon par dana

----------


## kikki

rodiliste u sibeniku, baby friendly-rooming in.....po porodu daju nam bebu da ju poljubimo a onda ju nose na pregled pedijatru. dobijemo ju natrag za cca 2 sata i tada je prvi podoj. sestra pokaze osnove, par savjeta i tako. moj sin se rodio s 4400 i non stop je plakao. imao je povisen crp i temperaturu i stalno je bio sa mnom, od mene su ga odvodile na jutarnje vaganje, kupanje, presvlacenje-2x dnevno. to uglvnom ne bi trajalo duze od 30-45 min. ja sam bila luda, sve me bolilo, a mali non stop place. jednom prilikom je sestra dosla usred noci (jer je jako plakao) i dala mu glukoze na spricu, slijedecu noc opet stalno plakao pa me druga sestra pozvala, okupala malog da mu padne temp i dala mu am na bocicu. 3. dan je dobio zuticu, onda je vecinu dana bio pod lampama sli su ga svako malo dovodile meni i govorile da ga dojim da ce mu to najbolje pomoci. nisam imala kad pojesti jer je stalno plakao. ali svo to vrijeme dobro dobivao na tezini. 6 dan smo dosli kuci, uspjeli u iskljucivom dojenju punih 6 mj....bio je tipicna beba na cici. 

2. beba, 4250g, rodjen u 8.40, prvi podoj u 10.30. isto stalno sa mnom, on je bio super, kratko cicao, lijepo spavao, nije bilo nosanja kao s bratom niti plakanja. bas sam se uspjela odmoriti ta 3 dana....odvodili ga samo na vaganje, tusiranje, presvlcenje, tad bi plakao, na cici se odmah smirio. i s njim sam imala rane na bradavicama-kazu sestre da je to jer ima prejake desni...uglavnom, super je napredovao i s njim sam uspjela 6 mj iskljucivo dojiti...jos uvijek je na cici.

----------


## KayaR

Sve tri bebe su bile sa mnom na" baby friendly".
Doneli su mi ih nakon sto su ih "posmatrali" u boxu, par sati posle rodjenja.
Prvi je sisao kao lud od prvog trena,ali jadan nije imao sta,mleko je doslo tek 5.dan.
Tih 5 dana nismo spavali ni on ni ja,dobila sam ragade od vucenja na prazno.Nikakvu dohranu nije dobijao,bila je zabranjena dekretom...
Drugi je rodjen odmah nakon prvog,pa je mleko brzo krenulo(valjda je sve bilo razradjeno)lepo je sisao,spavao i nije uopste izgubio na tezini.
Malena je rodjena nakon 9 godina.
Isto je sikila kao luda od prvog susreta sa sikom,na prazno kao i stariji brat,ragade,sve ista prica.
Izgubila je na tezini previse,dali su joj jednom Ad ali je sve povratila.Nije spavala jer je bila gladna,stalno je sisala.

----------


## jkitanov

Rooming in, sisao kao pijavica svaki tren, nije ni plakao skoro ništa. 
Ako nije sisao, spavao 20sati/dan. Isključivo dojen, rođen na s.c, 
Nikada nije dohranjen, izgubio 400g prva dva dana.
Jedino sam primijetila da mu smeta jutarnja gužva u sobi, vizite...tad je bio jako nervozan.

----------


## vertex

D. i M. su bili od početka sa mnom. 
M, je nakon rođenja bila budna jedno dva-tri sata, u tom vremenu je bio i prvi podoj. Rođena je predvečer, i do negdje sedam navečer sljedećeg dana je spavala po tri do pet sati u komadu, budila se za kratko sisanje (kolostrum, mlijeko je došlo otprilike nakon tri dana). Onda je sljedeću noć otprilike osam sati provela na prsima, tako da bi malo sisala, pa bi malo zakunjala (recimo 10-15 minuta), pa počela stenjat, ili čak plakat. Onda bi je ja prebacila na drugu, jer joj prva više nije bila ok, i tako cijelo vrijeme. Nakon tih otprilike osam sati je opet imala malo duže periode sna, i nije više bilo tog nezadovoljstva. Bila je ili na sisi, ili mi je spavala u naručju, nije htjela da je se ostavi. Treći dan je opet bio miran, mogla je kratko biti i bez mene. Otprilike u doba izlaska iz rodilišta je došlo i mlijeko, i sljedeće dane je ili mirno spavala, ili dugo sisala, ili bila u zagrljaju, budna ili uspavana, već po svom guštu.
D. isto nije baš samo spavao prve dane, bilo je perioda mirnog sna, i perioda nasisavanja, pa mirne budnosti, pa malo kenjkanja... Ne sjećam se više baš detalja.

----------


## frnjok

Mi smo isto imali rooming in, beba je bila stalno sa mnom osim po sat vremena dnevno kad su ih kupali, vagali i slično.
Na dan kad se rodila sve je bilo savršeno, cicala je svakih otprilike dva sata i između uglavnom spavala. Sljedeći dan je bio značajno drugačiji - iako ja jesam imala mlijeka već taj dan nakon poroda ona je dosta plakala i nekako ju nisam nikako mogla umiriti - plakala je, pa jela, pa jela i plakala, pa vrlo malo spavala i tako. Sestre su nas svako malo provjeravale (mislim provjeravale su sve mame i bebe - kako ide s dojenjem, da li treba pomoć i tako) pa su po noći, kad su vidjele da mišica već dugo plače, predložile su da joj probaju dati malo čaja i ja sam se složila. Uglavnom nije taj čajić ništa puno pomogao što se tiče plača, ali eto ja sam na par minuta sredila misli i malo došla sebi. Drugo jutro mi je pedijatar rekao da se ništa ne brinem, da je sve u redu - i stvarno već taj dan je sve opet krenulo na bolje, nekako smo se uskladile i kad smo došle doma već mi se sve činilo kao pjesma.  :Smile: 
E sad ne znam jedino da li zbog te jednom dodane tekućine ispadamo iz tvog opisa "isključivo dojene" bebe.

----------


## Anemona

> E sad ne znam jedino da li zbog te jednom dodane tekućine ispadamo iz tvog opisa "isključivo dojene" bebe.


Ma možeš proči - ajde.  :Laughing: 
Da pokušam pojasniti priču, a da se ne zapetljam dodatno.
Dakle, ne znam kako se beba ponaša prvih dana u bolnici, jer nisam bila s bebom, a i kod nas je bila mrvicu specifična situacija, tako da je on samo spavao i spavao.
I to ne samo u bolnici, nego još mjesecima kasnije.
Kod mene su nakon poroda bili problemi s mjehurom (koji nije radio), pa sam 80% vremena provedenog u rodilištu provela na WC - u, ako nisam željela biti zapišana. (Na sreću to se sredilo u prvih tjedan do dva).

Nakon drugog poroda se nadam/želim da beba bude sa mnom u sobi, jedan od glavnih razloga je dojenje.
I zato me zanima kako se ponaša dojena beba prve dane, da ne upadnem u neke osnovne zablude: npr. stalno spava - znači da je umoran od gladi, ili stalno plače - znači da je definitivno gladan.
Zato sam "ograničila" uvjete na isključivo dojene bebe, jer je njima dojenje uspjelo (onako kako ja želim), a ako uključim i primjere gdje su bebe svakodnevno dohranjivane, i dojenje nije uspjelo, onda opet nemam pravu sliku, a i ne želim da se tema svede na to da li je dojenje moglo uspjeti ili nije,...
Nadam se da sam pojasnila, a ne ukenj...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bubica

f je prva 24 sata samo spavala, najmanje svaka dva sata sam ju stavljala na dojku, sama nije puno trazila. a onda je dosla druga noc u rodilistu (prvu ja nisam oka skopila, dakle bila sam jako umorna i neispavana), krenula je plakati i preplakala cijelu noc. tj. nije plakala kada bi dojka bila u ustima, ali cim bi ju pokusala izvaditi...tako neispavanoj meni je ta noc bila strasno naporna, sestre su nudile da ju odnesu ili da ju pustim plakati, ai ja sam uporno dojila i spavala pet po pet minuta jer me bilo strah zaspati dok je na dojci... prezivjele smo tu noc, narednih mjeseci je puno spavala, cickanje je super islo (uz ragade koje su se jos su bolnici pojavile).

ta noc je za mene bila iznenadjenje, nisam bas bila, posebice fizicki, pripremljena na nju, no, pokazalo se da je samo vazno ustrajati i stavljati bebicu sto vise na doku, bez obzira bila ona stvarno gladna ili ne...

----------


## laumi

> Zato sam "ograničila" uvjete na isključivo dojene bebe, jer je njima dojenje uspjelo (onako kako ja želim), a ako uključim i primjere gdje su bebe svakodnevno dohranjivane, i dojenje nije uspjelo, onda opet nemam pravu sliku, a i ne želim da se tema svede na to da li je dojenje moglo uspjeti ili nije,...
> Nadam se da sam pojasnila, a ne ukenj...


Ima ih dosta kojima je dojenje uspjelo (i dojile su više godina), a beba je bila nadohranjivana u rodilištu.
Opet, ima dosta mama koje su u rodilištu dojile bez problema i kojima bebe nisu nadohranjivane, a dojenje ipak nije uspjelo (npr. onaj famozni nestanak mlijeka s 3 mj.).

Slažem se s Bubicom (i pišem iz vlastitog iskustva) - bebu treba čim više stavljati na dojku, i kad traži i kad ne traži, da se potakne proizvodnja.

----------


## Arijana

Nego..., Anemona.. jesi ti to nama nešto prešutala, ili sam samo ja neupućena  :Grin:

----------


## Zara1

> Nego..., Anemona.. jesi ti to nama nešto prešutala, ili sam samo ja neupućena


x  :Smile: 
 to se i ja pitam

----------


## Anemona

> Nego..., Anemona.. jesi ti to nama nešto prešutala, ili sam samo ja neupućena


Ma nisam ništa prešutjela, prije bi na guzicu progovorila.  :Grin: 
Samo se malo informiram.

----------


## laumi

Pa znate da se Anemona prvo naoruža informacijama i sve dobro isplanira pa tek onda ide u akciju. :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> Pa znate da se Anemona prvo naoruža informacijama i sve dobro isplanira pa tek onda ide u akciju.


Je, je kod mene sve po protokolu. Jako spontana osoba, nema šta.  :Grin:

----------


## Sirius Black

Moja beba nije htjela prihvatiti dojku u rađaoni iako je odmah stavljena na prsa, ni kasnije u sobi jer se nagutala vode tokom poroda. Došle smo u sobi oko 5 popodne, tek oko 11 sam ju uspjela dojiti, ali je sve bljucnula i cijelu noć je malo pomalo bljuckala vodu. SLjedeći dan je uglavnom spavala i povremeno sam ju stavila na prsa kad se probudila. Druge noći je dobila malo mlijeka na bočicu jer su se meni dojke totalno prepunile i nije mogla baš vući pa je dosta plakala, onda joj je sestra dala malo mlijeka da se smiri i zaspi a ja sam se za to vrijeme dok je ona spavala morala izdajati. Nakon toga nismo imale više nikakvih problema i skroz sam ju dojila na zahtjev.

----------


## apricot

nikada, otkako sam prvi put rodila, nisam se više naspavala nego te tri noći na SD, kad sam sina rodila

u petrovoj, s prvim djetetom... razdvojene... stalno neko iščekivanje, da donesu, da odnesu, pa čekaj da se probudi da staviš na dojku, pa se ne budi jer je nahranjena, pa štipkaj, lupkaj...
pa zovi sestru.... ma sve istrzano i napeto

drugi put - bajka
dijete na krevetu pored mene, kad otvori oči - dojka u usta
i stalno smo spavali i ležali
nijednom nije zaplakao
bez ikakvog umanjivanja... nijednom!

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> dijete na krevetu pored mene, kad otvori oči - dojka u usta


Isto ovako, isto drugi put. Porod je bio na carski ali sam bebu dobila čim sam došla sebi, neka 2 sata nakon poroda. Ova je bolnica izuzetno baby&mum frendly, bili zajedno, beba je dojila i spavala, sa kratkim periodima budnosti.

----------


## acqua

> dijete na krevetu pored mene, kad otvori oči - dojka u usta
> i stalno smo spavali i ležali
> nijednom nije zaplakao
> bez ikakvog umanjivanja... nijednom!


i ja sam bila s djetetom u bolnici, ali nije bila baš takva bajka. Meni je to bilo prvo dijete. Plakala je, plakala i plakala... Pokušavala sam joj dati dojku u usta, ali ni ona ni ja nismo se snalazili... ili nije još bili nadošlo mlijeko... ili... (koliko god se ja prije poroda inforirala o dojenju...) sestre nisu bile od velike pomoći. 3 noći nismo spavale. druge bebice u sobi su bile mirne. na kraju su ostale još jedan dan jer su imale žuticu. moja mala je prestala plakati tek kad smo izašli kroz ulazna vrata bolnice na hladan zrak.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Jednu noč su sve bebe horski plakale. Dežurne sestre su se stvarno polomile te noči. Nosale, dohranjivale, presvlačile ... Ni njima nije bilo jasno u čemu je fol. Plač bi stao na minut-dva i čim bi se javila jedna sve bi se bebe iz ostalih soba ponovo rasplakale (u ovom rodilištu je puni rooming in, sve su bebe bile sa svojim mamama i sestre su išle od sobe do sobe). To mi je stvarno bio neki fenomen, nisam prije čula da se nešto slično dešavalo (i prvi porod sam bila 5 dana u bolnici). E tu sam noč zahvaljivala Bogu na znanju, samopouzdanju i dojenju. Jer kad bi krenula pjesma, moj bi se pjevač pridružio, a ja sam imala čep da začepimo  :Smile:  Njega su samo jednom presvukli, pošto su sve bebe ispresvlačili (u 3sata iza ponoči), ostatak smo se sasvim dobro snalazili dok u zoru nije utihnula situacija.

----------


## Bubica

> Slažem se s Bubicom (i pišem iz vlastitog iskustva) - bebu treba čim više stavljati na dojku, i kad traži i kad ne traži, da se potakne proizvodnja.


cak nisam napisala zbog situacija kada beba ne trazi, neko, kako je ona tih par sati plakala cim bi izvadila dojku, sestre su  ponavljale kako se ne moram muciti jer ona nije gladna, place, eto tako... ja sam si mislila - ako ina uti amo kada joj je dojka u ustima onda to njoj zaigurno nesto znaci, bez obzira na moje ragade i neispavanost

----------


## KayaR

> drugi put - bajka
> dijete na krevetu pored mene, kad otvori oči - dojka u usta
> i stalno smo spavali i ležali
> nijednom nije zaplakao
> bez ikakvog umanjivanja... nijednom!


Nama ovo nisu dopustali :Sad: 
Nikako bebu sa sobom u krevet,cim bi pokusali udje sestra i upozori da beba ne sme s mamom u krevet da moze doci do nezgode....blabla
I tako sam sedela na rubu duseka,satima,presekla sebi krvotok,noge mi natekle....i sve pokusavala spustiti bebu u krevetic da "spava"....a cim dodirne podlogu vriska....i tako po celi dan i celu noc.....uhuh.
Jedino je drugi maleni na to pristajao,ovo dvoje nix :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Kayo, lako je meni sada palamuditi "šta bi bilo kad bi bilo"...
I nama su govorili da djecu stavimo u dječje "krevetiće".
Ali, tko mi može narediti?
To jest njihova preporuka i sestre kukaju kako će njih nadređeni "oplesti".
Ali ja lijepo i ljubazno kažem da se ti nadređeni obrate meni, da je to moja odluka i da moje dijete neće spavati u plastičnom kontejneru kada je 9 mjeseci bio samo uz mene.
I gotovo.
Pa neka mi ga otmu.

----------


## anamar

Anemona, ako si ti po peesu, ne mora značit da će ti i dijete biti.  :Grin: 
naprosto bebe se mogu totalno različito ponašati. ali evo mog iskustva. 

moja A je isključivo dojila. prvu noć je prespavala, a drugu proplakala. vukla je i sisala stalno, jer sam joj stalno "gurala" sisu. stalno je i bljuckala. 
mlijeko mi je došlo 3. dan. izgubila je na težini puno, ali je poslije (oko 10 dana od poroda) počela dobivati. 
i kad smo došli doma imala je noćne epizode deračine (koje nisu bile od grčeva) koje su se prorjeđivale i napokon nestale kad je napunila jedno tri tjedna. isključivo dojenje nam je uspjelo.

s prvim djetetom, mojom N isključivo dojenje nije uspjelo, ali razlog ne leži u danima provedenim u rodilištu (koji su bili gotovo navlas isti kao i s A). ona je neefikasno sisala, a ja sam počela dodavati ad, nakon što u mjesec dana isključivog dojenja ona nije napredovala, odnosno nije vratila porođajnu težinu. ipak smo uspjeli kombinirati dojenje i ad, punih 18 mjeseci.

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona, ako si ti po peesu, ne mora značit da će ti i dijete biti. 
> naprosto bebe se mogu totalno različito ponašati.


Kaj misliš da mi to još nije jasno?  :Grin: 
Jednostavno me zanimaju iskustva.

----------


## anamar

na temu bebe i zipke kod rooming in-a, mislim da sam svega jednom bebu stavila u zipku tijekom tri duuuuuuuga dana u rodilištu. 
kod nas nitko nije insistirao na tome. 
A je čak dojila u jedinoj pravoj viziti (sa svom svitom liječnika i sestara) koju sam "pretrpjela" tijekom boravka u rodilištu i nitko mi to nije prigovorio. 
(OT, srećom rodila sam za praznični vikend, pa su sve vizite osim jedne, bile mali ugodni razgovor s dežurnim liječnikom.)

----------


## anamar

> Kaj misliš da mi to još nije jasno? 
> Jednostavno me zanimaju iskustva.


ma, znam da ti je jasno. 
zato i jesam podijelila svoje iskustvo s tobom.
ipak se nisam mogla suzdržati da se ne osvrnem na tvoj "pees", koji je meni (kod tebe) skroz simpatična osobina.

----------


## pomikaki

Moje iskustvo: čim je malo došla sebi, oko 10 sati nakon poroda, počela je stalno visiti na cici i urlati (naizmjence, hoću reći). Izgleda da sam prvo vrijeme imala zaštopane kanaliće, ali mlijeka je bilo, i ona je uporno cicala i urlala. Nisu nudili ad jer se vidjelo da mlijeka ima, osim što su je prvu noć odovojili, i tu su je pokušali nahraniti adaptiranim (jer je i opet urlala) ali kako sam shvatila nisu uspjeli.
Neko vrijeme bi provela i spavajući. Malo mi je to maglovito...

----------


## (maša)

2 iskustva Vinogradska

1. 2007. - malca vidjela 5 min poslje poroda i onda tek ujutro u pola 6 i to ga donjeli na moj zahtjev da je bar kod mene iako ne smijem dojiti (zbog temp nakon poroda)
Makon 24 sata smijem dojiti al on već naučio na bočicu, prazna cica ga samo živcirala pa je vrištao 20-30 min i tek onda primio cicu...srećom kad smo došli doma ko da ništta niije bilo..cicao je dosta tj često i dugo al je dobio 5 kg u prva 3 mj  :Smile: 
2. 2010. - poslje poroda kontakt koža na kožu,cicanje od sat i 15 dok nije sam zaspao i pustio cicu, u sobi cicao 10-40 min, spavao 2-3 sata..i

----------


## IvanaR

Znam da je OT, ali moram da kažem: blago li se svima vama koje ste od početka bile sa svojom bebom!

----------


## Bubica

je, prekrasno je to iskustvo, neusporedivo s deset dana petrove i dovođenja hrpe malih strucica na kolicima. 

u ri me je dodatno odusevilo sto je sestra, nakon inicijalnog pregleda dovela f i dala mi ju direktno u ruke na moj krevet, nitko se nije bunio sto je stalno u mom krevetu, u buksici je bila samo dok sam ja na WC-u.

----------


## KayaR

> Znam da je OT, ali moram da kažem: blago li se svima vama koje ste od početka bile sa svojom bebom!


IvanaR,ja sam zato i rodila svo troje u Gradskoj,jer je to tamo moguce i lepo organizovano,ali ipak,daleko od savrsenog(ako takvo sta uopste postoji kod nas).
Mnoge su me prijateljice nagovarale da to ne radim,jer mi treba odmora,a s bebom cu ionako biti kod kuce....
Medjutim,ti prvi trenutci su neprocenjivi :Smile:

----------


## L&L0809

> nikada, otkako sam prvi put rodila, nisam se više naspavala nego te tri noći na SD, kad sam sina rodila


X (samo sam ja kcer rodila :Smile: ) isto drugo dijete, bila sa mnom u sobi, samo spavala i jela (i tako prva 2mj zivota). dok su druge bebe po noci urlale, mame ih nanasale po hodnicima, u nasoj sobi je isto 1 beba urlala i nije se mogla smiriti cijelu noc, nas 2 smo to prespavale. ujutro su mi cimerice rekle da nisu mogle vjerovati kako se ni ja ni Lorena nismo budile uz sve to urlanje, da se vidi da je moja kcer  :Smile:  nekako mi se cini da je s drugim sve lakse, znas sto mozes ocekivati, pretpostavljas ono najgore (da ce ti dijete urlati cijelo vrijeme, tako sam bar ja, poucena iskustvom starijeg sina), i onda se ugodno iznenadis kad vidis da beba moze i spavati, i ti skupa s njom.

----------


## dorotea24

prvo dijete u rodilištu nije bilo isključivo dojeno, ali drugo je, ako zanemarimo samo prvi dan dok sam ja bila u šok sobi nakon carskog. čim smo se prvi puta ugledali, odmah smo se spojili i većinu vremena tako proveli u bolnici. prva dva dana mi je mlijeko nadolazilo i nije ga još bilo dovoljno pa se mali stalno nasisavao. da ne pričam kako mi je cimerica koja je normalno rodila bila spas jer mi je dodavala dijete iz krevetića, a najgore je bilo po noći kada ti ne daju da zaspeš pored bebe i moraš ju vratiti u krevetić, a on je sisao, sisao i sisao. mislila sam da ću umrijeti od muke i umora. nikada to neću zaboraviti, toliku količinu umora. a kada mi je u noći na treći dan navrlo u ogromnim količinama onda sam ja njega mrcvarila da siše, šopala sam ga do vrha koliko ide i opet nisam spavala :Grin: ali sam se zato kod kuće naspavala kada sam smjestila sinčića pored sebe i zaspala bez da se bojim kako će sestra uletiti u sobu i derati se na mene :Grin: 
mogla bih reći da je zapravo najveći problem u bolnici s dojenje meni bio taj što nisam smjela spavati pored njega. da jesam puno bih to lakše podnijela.

----------


## mali mrav

prva beba nije bila u rooming in-u pa je dojenje išlo teško prvih tjedan dana uz puno plača kad smo došli doma. Drugi bebač odmah na prsima nakon poroda i onad nakon nekih 10-tak sati opet na ciki. Samo je spavao i budio se za papicu,ma super. Meni mlijeko,za razliku od prvog iskustva,štrcalo prije odlaska kući. Nisam se baš naspavala od f+drugih bebica koje su plakale,al doma sam došla na svoje.

----------


## 2xmama

> nikada, otkako sam prvi put rodila, nisam se više naspavala nego te tri noći na SD, kad sam sina rodila
> 
> u petrovoj, s prvim djetetom... razdvojene... stalno neko iščekivanje, da donesu, da odnesu, pa čekaj da se probudi da staviš na dojku, pa se ne budi jer je nahranjena, pa štipkaj, lupkaj...
> pa zovi sestru.... ma sve istrzano i napeto
> 
> drugi put - bajka
> dijete na krevetu pored mene, kad otvori oči - dojka u usta
> i stalno smo spavali i ležali
> nijednom nije zaplakao
> bez ikakvog umanjivanja... nijednom!


potpisujem :Klap: 
ja sam svu trojicu rodila na SD,ali s prvim nije postojao rooming in,drugog su odnosili po noći. No trećeg nisam puštala od sebe, osim kad su ih odnosili na pedijatrijski.
dječji krevetić nisam imala jer sam zbog gužve bila na odjelu čuvanja trudnoće, pa je j. bio u mom krevetu non-stop. A čisto sumnjam da bi bilo drugačije i da smo imali kindić :Grin: . čim se rodio pokušala sam ga dojiti. Bio je samnom nekih 2 sata i u tom je vremenu malo bio na ciki,više spavao. 
Na odjelu, kao i Apricot, čim se promeškoljio - na ciku! Zaplakao je samo jednom, kad sam otišla na wc,a on se u međuvremenu probudio. Prvi dan je zbilja većinom spavao (jeo je od prilike svakih sat i pol do dva možda čak i nešto duže),a drugi i sve ostale dane je svako malo tražio ciku. Malo bi pojeo(koliko je uopće bio u stanju takav mali posaugati),a puuuuunoooo se mazio.....i tako u krug. :Love:  
Dojio je na zahtjev, jedino sam pazila da ga svakako nahranim prije nego bi došli po njega da ga odvedu na pregled. Sve iz fobije da mu ne utrpaju bočicu :Laughing:

----------


## *mamica*

Moja bebačica je vrlo često spavala, ali kad bi se probudila, to su bile strahote od vrištanja i plakanja. Koji je razlog tome bio, ne znam. Stalno je htjela biti na sisi ali, ili meni mlijeko nije odmah nadošlo, ili joj je moja cica bila preteška ... Što god da bilo, sve dok nismo doma došle, ona je bila malo vrištalo  :Grin: 
Imala je i povišen crp i malo žutice. No, ja sam cijelo vrijeme bila vrlo smirena i imala sam puno povjerenje i u sebe i u nju - zahvaljujući Rodama. Iako smo imale rooming in, često su je odnosili u dječju sobu, kao i sve druge bebe, ali ja sam pedijatrici jasno dala do znanja da ne dopuštam da je nadohranjuju. Puuuno sam je mazila, često bih je čak stavila na svoje grudi, na golu kožu i tako s njom spavala, samo da je uvjerim da će sve biti dobro, da ima mene i da sam tu za nju što god bilo.

----------


## Death-of-Art

moj je dobio žuticu pa je bio dosta pospan ali meni je mlijeko uredno nadošlo i on je odmah lijepo prihvatio cicu i sve je to bilo super...

ali kak je žutica bila malo jača... treći dan su ga stavili pod lampe... rekli su mi da  je najbolje da mi ga NE donose na dojenje nego da će ga oni nadohranjivati taj jedan-dva dana...
ja gledam u onu sestu i velim joj:
"ok.jeste li vi normalni? shvaćate li vi što ste upravo rekli? donesite mi MOJE dijete na dojenje kako god znate i umijete inače ću ga sama izvuć iz te kutije u kojoj ga držite."

onda. on je već tad malo duže visio na sisi jer je jadan bio jako pospan...teško sam ga budila...a ono... u Petrovoj nam je "rok dojenja" bio 2-3 sata što me ful iritiralo jer bih ja njega nekako jedva probudila tamo zadnjih 15 minuta i on bi počeo sisati...i evo baš bi došla sestra da ih pokupi...dok mi nije puklo ...mali lijepo siše...a evo nje hoće mi dijete uzet... ja stavila ruku preko malog i nedam ga... jednostavno-nedam!
pa neka me tuži što hoću svoje dijete podojiti do kraja.
no, vidjela je ona da sam se ja uistinu tak jako naozbiljila i da bih mogla napraviti veliku scenu ...pa mi nije uzela dijete nego ga je ostavila sa mnom kao "još 15 minuta"... na kraju je ostao sa mnom još 2 sata. lol.

uglavnom. u Petrovoj su kao jako proklamirali dojenje...ali mislim da se nisu ponašali u skladu s tim jer da sam pristajala na sve njihove gluposti (kao što je naprimjer ono da će mi oni dva dana nadohranjivati dijete)...tko zna jel bih dojila uopće i kako bi se sve zakompliciralo.

uglavnom. mali će uskoro 11 mjeseci i još uvijek siše na veliko i preko dana i preko noći i mlijeko mu je No1 što se namirnica tiče.
nikad bočice, nikad dudice...čak ni vodu neće pit na bocu jer sam ga jednostavno forsirala na sisu prvih 6 mjeseci maksimalno i kolko god je htio.

velik je i zdrav. ja zadovoljna.

----------


## martinaP

2 različita iskustva: 

Andrija je sisao stalno, spavuckao je na sisi, čim bi se makla - urlanje. pa tako prva 2 mjeseca  :Rolling Eyes: .

Zrinka, bar za sada, jede svaka 2-3 sata, jedino se kroz jutro nasisava jer po noći dobro spava, odspava i po 5 sati u komadu. Tako je od prvog dana u rodilištu. Tih prvih dana bila sam iskreno zabrinuta da nešto s njom nije u redu, kad tako spava  :Laughing: .

----------


## petra

nama su ti prvi dani u rodilištu bili super (s Tomom). Toma je bio stalno sa mnom - u niti jednom trenutku nas nisu razdvojili. I cijelo vrijeme je spavao i sikio. ali par dana nakon što smo došli doma - drugo dijete - dobio je valjda grčeve ili pojma nemam što i derao se iz petnih žila... prošlo nakon par mjeseci, ali bi mi je šok, posebno  nakon te idile u rodilištu.

----------


## bijelko

Moj malac je odmah po porodu cickao 45 min i nakon toga blaženo spavao. Nakon buđenja opet tako i to je trajalo do predvečer.
Onda je krenula drama, kad god bih ga sama pokušala namjestiti na desnu dojku, nije išlo pa nije.... i tako još tjednima. Pa jednu pa drugu pa zovi sestru da ga namjestimo, pa ona ode, pa mu ispadne.....a mlijeka ko u priči.
Po noći je plakao do 2-3 nakon toga bi odspavali malo. Po danu sasvim druga priča.
Ležali smo skupa u krevetu pa bih ja samo obilazila okolo kako je koja cika bila na redu.
Sad mi je to pomalo mutno, znam samo da nisam spavala noćima jer i kad bi on zaspao, umjesto da mu se pridružim, ja sam ga promatrala i divila se.

----------


## maca papucarica

Podižem malo temu jer mi se čini dosta korisna za buduće mame koje planiraju dojiti.
Od rođenja Pike želim podijeliti svoje iskustvo, jer, iako sam to jednom već prošla, navlačenje mlijeka druge bebe me nemalo iznenadilo.

Dakle, sa prvim sam rodila, dobila bebu na kontakt koža na kožu, pokušala ga nagovoriti na cicanje, međutim on je spavao i spavao, totalno izmučen 30-satnim trudovima i porodom. Drugi je odmah voljno cicao kolostrum. 
Prvi su dan obojica manje-više prespavali, a onda je drugu noć nastupila GLAD!
Pišem štampanim slovima jer je to bila the glad.
Znači samo cicanje i izmjenjivanje cica sa prvim 6-7 sati, a sa drugim totalno ludih 12 sati! 
Čim nisu na cici, plač koji probija uši i para srce.
Kad jedna cica postane neposlušna i ne pušta toliko željeni nektar, opet plač do promjene.

Ja sam oba puta zauzela maksimalno udoban položaj na krevetu i smjenjivala cice satima, dok nisu postali zadovoljni.
Ne znam kako je u drugim rodilištima, ovo je malo i oba je puta u sobi do nas bila po jedna mama/beba dan starija i urlanje mog djeteta nije dolazilo u obzir.
Sa Pikom sam počela nacicavanje (navlačenje mlijeka) u 18 h, a zaspao je malo prije 6 ujutro.
Na sreću, noćna je bila divna mlada sestra koja mi je rekla da je i ona rodila bebu od preko 4 kile i da je prošla isto maratonsko cicanje i da su velike bebe gladnije.
Puno mi je značila njena toplina i diskretno obilaženje u tim dugim satima.
Oko  5 ujutro nisam više mogla držati oči otvorene unatoč sjedećem položaju, upaljenim svim svjetlima i upaljenom radiju.
Otišla sam po sestru da mu da malo glukoze (rodilište prijatelj djece gdje ne daju AD osim u slučaju prijeke potrebe), jer ja više ne mogu.
Ušpricala mu je par kapi na što je on gromoglasno podrignuo, ispljunuo glukozu, umirio se i zaspao.

Sljedeći dan je mlijeka bivalo sve više i više, meni su bradavice bridile od tolike upotrebe ali, zahvaljujući čudesnom kompresama koje sam stalno na njih stavljala, bez ijedne ranice i bolova pri dojenju.

Ostatak vremena u rodilištu, beban/i su cickali i spavali, prvi bilo gdje, a drugi noću isključivo kraj mene sa bradavicom blizu nosa. Sestra je pokušala prebaciti ga u krevetić nekoliko puta, ali nije bilo šanse da tamo spava.

I onda smo došli kući  :Wink:

----------

